# Where can I buy BPD,BFD, Patches?



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello, I have not been on here in quite some time. I work out in Los Angeles now. My Sergeant wants a BPD patch and I was wondering where can I go to purchase one. I will be coming to Boston in a week to visit family and friends so would like to know of stores that sell BPD,BFD, t-shirts, patches, etc. Any online stores as well? Thanks!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Contact the Boston detectives union. Their office is in Roslindale and their website is www.bpdbs.org


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

MTA2010 said:


> Thank you Sir.


Are you LAPD?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

csauce777 said:


> Are you LAPD?


He is LASD.

I have an extra one if you don't get one back home. Plus we still haven't met up for lunch yet. Let me know.


----------

